# pooping while eating



## sarahbear (Feb 13, 2012)

I have had Ellie for 2 and a half weeks now. The first few days i had her she was very good about peeing in the paper towel that isin the baking tray under her wheel but then she just went poop crazy. She started pooping everwhere on the sides of her cage, she just backs up and starts pooping, and near her house. I even found poop in and on her igloo, and then yesterdayi her her eating at about 330 in the afternoon so i got up to watch her and noticed that she was pooping while eating....and not just a little it was ALOT of poop. Also the past few nights the wheel wasnt as dirty butthis morning....holy cow! Her wheel was terrible and she had dragged thetoillette paper out of the pan and into her waterdish so that her whole cage was covered in the wet toilette paper. Basically im just worried if pooping and eating so much during the middle of the day is normal and the poopingrightwhere she eats and sleeps when she wasnt before. TIA


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

She's a baby. So yes, that sounds pretty normal :lol:
Babies poop... a lot... like... so much I have a hard time believing such little things could make so much poop O_O

As long as it's formed and a regular consistency/color, I wouldn't worry too much ^_^


----------



## sarahbear (Feb 13, 2012)

Ok thank you

Would it be ok to put her food dish in her litter pan or would it be bad for her to associate eating and pooping on the same side of the cage?


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

They'll learn not to. They just don't have sphincter control yet... when she gets older, she'll end up going on her wheel.


----------

